# Quick hunt



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Saw this guy run out of the cage where some of the small pullets are kept no wonder theres been a mess in there poped him right in front of the eye with my scorp of course


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man you are dead on with the scorpion. Good shot.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Njones said:


> Man you are dead on with the scorpion. Good shot.
> Njones


Thanks man


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you should just convert your operation into a squirrel farm!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow... you've been getting quite a few lately, your predator eye is really in tune... Good luck on the Iguanas!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sounds like you should just convert your operation into a squirrel farm!!! :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


It's like once I get rid of a colony a new one just makes its way it


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Wow... you've been getting quite a few lately, your predator eye is really in tune... Good luck on the Iguanas!


Thanks mr bill


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting as always....The way you have been shooting..you have very little time for your normal day around the farm as too

othere things to be done..Best too ya~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man! And you seem to have a nice collection of Bill Hays customs.

Sent from my TECNO S9S using Tapatalk


----------

